
IDE in the cloud: Mozilla Labs' browser-based IDE prototype - habs
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2009/02/ide-in-the-cloud-mozilla-labs-browser-based-ide-prototype.ars
======
toni
The idea is very similar to devunity.com

Adding the code folding feature would be very nice too.

------
wfarr
I don't see it replacing Emacs for me, at all.

